# Growouts in Discus tank



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Just thought I would share some pics of the growouts I have in with my wife's Discus.

Here are a couple of the 5" Tigrinus



















One of 4 Ocellaris Bass










A couple of Judy's Discus that will eventually be moving into her 250G


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Were these tigrinus 2 or 3" when you got them? They sure are growing fast. And the discus look great.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Were these tigrinus 2 or 3" when you got them? They sure are growing fast. And the discus look great.


It was 3" when I got it and yes they grow very fast.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yikes!!
Hope the Discus don't end up dinner!!! lol
Nice shots Kole!!
Thanks for posting!
Cheers!!


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

wow i love that catfish, where can i get one of those? also how much did u get it for?


----------

